# Steelhead outing Sign up list



## liquidsoap

Please post if you are planning on attending the Steelhead outing. If you didnt already post in the other thread. I plan on getting gift certificates or some sort of prize to the biggest and most catches at the headlands.

Where: Mentor Headlands - Longwall
When: Saturday October 14
Why: To catch some steelhead
Who: Anyone interested

Also Let me add this is not an outing run by Ohiogamefishing or its moderators, it is just a fun informal get together. Anyone from OGF, friends, and family are welcome to come.  

1. Liquidsoap
2. Steelhead1
3. Peple of the perch
4. Bullseye1
5. Treefrog
6. Wave Warrior 
7. Rattletraprex
8. Archman
9. Bigdaddy300
10. Flypilot33
11. Zactrouter
12. Creekwalker
13. Tubuzz2
14. Rooster
15. PymyBob
16. Coolwater
17. Wannabitawerm
18. Be one with the fish
19. Riverrunner88
20. Dcross765
21. Vkutsch
22. Mischif
23. Ohioman76
24. wish it was you
25. Bassman56
26. Freyedknot
27. Triple J
28. Brian Smith
29. Fishinful
Anyone not listed and plan on coming please post.


----------



## RiverRunner88

liquidsoap said:


> Please post if you are planning on attending the Steelhead outing. I plan on getting gift certificates or some sort of prize to the biggest and most catches at the headlands.
> 
> Where: Mentor Headlands
> When: Saturday October 14
> Why: To catch some steelhead
> Who: Anyone interested
> 
> Also Let me add this is not an outing run be Ohiogamefishing and its moderators, it is just a fun informal get together. Anyone from OGF, friends, and family are welcome to come.
> 
> 1. Liquidsoap


 the headlands is 2 mins from my house, Where was ya plannin on fishing exactly?


----------



## liquidsoap

RiverRunner88 said:


> the headlands is 2 mins from my house, Where was ya plannin on fishing exactly?


Longwall....


----------



## RiverRunner88

liquidsoap said:


> Longwall....


 sounds good..i mostly just wait til they get in the rivers..id really like to and if i can im there..i'll check in with ya the week of the 14th.question also what baits and rigs work well out there?

i hope we can get a nice group together


----------



## liquidsoap

Spoons, jigs, maggetts, minnows, same stuff that would work in the rivers, except you need a net.


----------



## RiverRunner88

liquidsoap said:


> Spoons, jigs, maggetts, minnows, same stuff that would work in the rivers, except you need a net.


yeah a real long one..i think i gotta long one in the garage somewhere.
alrighty i'll letcha know


----------



## Rooster

Put me on the list!

Im coming up from Cincinnati, and will be coming with at least one other person. I will be spending Saturday night in the area, and will be fishing on Sunday morning as wellmight give the Grand a try on Sunday from the kayak?

Spoons? Would surf casting gear work for the area? I might just never leave!

Oops! I'm already on the list. Sorry!


----------



## liquidsoap

Surf Gear might not be a good Idea, its worth a shot if its what you got but any a meduim action rod of any size will do. The are excellent fighters but they are not stripers or flatties..


----------



## RiverRunner88

i can hear the drag screamin already


----------



## zachtrouter

Liquid where exactly is this place? I plan on bringing my pops as long as he doesnt have to work. IF you have a address or someway I could mapquest it that would be perfect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## liquidsoap

Heres the odnr website http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/headlnds.htm
the address it lists is 
Location: 9601 Headlands Road
Mentor, OH 44060


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

I'd love to, but conditions permitting, I'll be on the river somewhere. Have a blast and be safe. I don't want to read about OGFers falling in.


----------



## RiverRunner88

zachtrouter said:


> Liquid where exactly is this place? I plan on bringing my pops as long as he doesnt have to work. IF you have a address or someway I could mapquest it that would be perfect. Thanks in advance.


another hint once you get there..the parking lot is huge, so when u enter head all the way to the right end of the park there is a trail there with a sign that says pier axcess i believe its a long walk tho and a rough one at that alot of it is made up of concrete blocks. So dont be tryin to haul to much out there


----------



## dcross765

My fall home away from home. My truck has built in auto pilot to that place from akron. I"M THERE. Can we fish the far side of the lighthouse? Dave.


----------



## Be one with the fish!

Cant't wait to go to this outing. Still trying to catch my first steelhead.


----------



## vkutsch

I plan on being there- thanks for setting it up.


----------



## mischif

count me in im going to head their with "be one with the fish"


----------



## RiverRunner88

quite alittle get together we'll have eh fella's


----------



## snag

twenty one guys on the the end of the long wall plus any other locals that go , that will be interesting and a bit crowded,i,ll see what the weather is up to the week before, if it rains a lot you know that side by the river will be muddied up. hope for a dry week before...


----------



## liquidsoap

I am hopin for a dry week


----------



## RiverRunner88

snag said:


> twenty one guys on the the end of the long wall plus any other locals that go , that will be interesting and a bit crowded,i,ll see what the weather is up to the week before, if it rains a lot you know that side by the river will be muddied up. hope for a dry week before...


yeah i live maybe 5 mins from the pier i'll go check water conditions the evening before and report back to you guys


----------



## BUllseye1

Sign Me Up If Its Not Too Late. Hey Goby - Let Me Know Where You're Going To Be...


----------



## wave warrior

i'll be bringing the boat...sound like alot of guys for the wall...if that puts me out thats ok...we'll still have fun...others boating??? :T


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

BUllseye1 said:


> Sign Me Up If Its Not Too Late. Hey Goby - Let Me Know Where You're Going To Be...


I'll be on a river somewhere between Conneaut and Vermillion  I've never been a fan of casting harware, so I'll stick to the rivers. I'll let you know as the date gets closer. The Grand might work...


----------



## ohioman76

Count me in. I have alot of mini foos and stuff like that. Will those
work for the lake.

Paul


----------



## ohioman76

Do you think it is safe for a seven year old? Also you put on the 14th but what time are we all meeting up.

Paul


----------



## liquidsoap

Ill be up there at sunrise, till it dies down....


----------



## pymybob

Ohioman76,

Its a long walk from the parking lot to the lighthouse but a seven year old should be able to handle that. What you want to concern yourself with are the large rocks when walking out to the lighthouse. 

The "rough" part of the breakwall consists of about a 300 yard stretch of large rocks that you have to navigate over to get to the lighthouse and there is not a clear path that takes you there. You basically "walk the rocks" directly to the lighthouse. 

Now, there are some parts of the walk that "could" be to much for a seven year old, but if he isn't carrying anything and you take your time he should be fine but just be careful and take your time. 

I would also wait until sunrise so you can clearly see where you are going.

Just my two cents. Good luck! I'm hoping to make it out there as well if my schedule allows.

pymybob


----------



## ErieAngler

Would it be worth bringing a boat and casting from the boat? I would love to come and experience the fishing and new area, but it sounds like quite a crew and I wouldn't want to over crowd anyone.

What type of lures would you use? Would you troll spoons, or cast spoons, cranks, jigs?? 

Please let me know so I could possibly make some plans, Thanks!


----------



## archman

Don't let the crowds scare you. If 20 people say they are coming, you're lucky if half of them show up.


----------



## KSUFLASH

That lighthouse section of the wall can easily handle 20+ people. The more you get out there the more fun it is. Nothing like watching someone get hooked up to steel, and others are trying their best to reel in quick, only to have a steelhead cross 5 lines in a blink of an eye...haha...The more peeps, the better the fun....

Cya there....

flash-------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88

yep its a long long wall and you dont just have to fish the lighthouse all along the rocks there have been reports of steelies already, thats where i'll be headin. And you can haul em in easier there too.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

first i would like to do this with me my dad and my friend and his dad but where is the
Mentor Headlands - Longwall where is that how long is it from youngstown


----------



## bassman56

Sign me and my brother up.


----------



## peple of the perch

wow everyone shoould get to know eachother pretty well u got 30 guys + friends and family all on a long wall.cant wait to go.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i am in if it does not rain but need directions


----------



## KSUFLASH

These directions are from Akron to Grand River Bait and Tackle, which is 5 min. from where you park to go to the long wall at the headlands.

If you want differant directions due to you are comming from elsewhere. You can do a mapquest on

1250 High Street
Fairport Harbor, OH 44077

That is the address to Grand River Bait and Tackle.



11: Keep LEFT to take OH-8 N via EXIT 125A toward CUYAHOGA FALLS. 17.7 miles Map 

12: Merge onto I-271 N toward I-90 / ERIE PA. 22.0 miles Map 

13: I-271 N becomes I-90 E. 4.5 miles Map 

14: Take the OH-306 exit- EXIT 193- toward MENTOR / KIRTLAND. 0.3 miles Map 

15: Turn LEFT onto OH-306 / BROADMOOR RD. Continue to follow OH-306. 1.6 miles Map 

16: Merge onto OH-2 E toward PAINESVILLE. 8.0 miles Map 

17: Take the OH-283 / OH-535 exit toward FAIRPORT HARBOR. 0.2 miles Map 

18: Merge onto RICHMOND ST. 0.8 miles Map 

19: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto HIGH ST. 0.3 miles Map 

20: End at 1250 High St
Fairport Harbor, OH 44077-5559, US 

-----------------------------------------------


Below is a pic of the area we will be fishing. Notice the long wall sticks much further out into the lake than does the shortwall.

I have trolled in this bay for steelies and have done well. The shortwall is much easier access, but is much more crowded due to such easy access. Talking a walk to the long wall if your able to should allow you much more room to fish and enjoy yourself.


----------



## freyedknot

i will try to make it there.


----------



## peple of the perch

is that just the otherside of the fairport launching ramp where the odnr is, or grand river?


----------



## RiverRunner88

peple of the perch said:


> is that just the otherside of the fairport launching ramp where the odnr is, or grand river?


yeah its on the other side of the river "the ODNR"? i believe there is a coastguard station there


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

hay i might not able to go i broke my wrist in gym at school ya but if i can hold a pole i will come hear are soom pics of it but this is the temperary cast right now what sucks i am left handed and broke my left wrist i will tell you more info later


----------



## RiverRunner88

Ouch.well hope ya feel better soon and can make it


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

ya me too tomorow i will post pic of my pernament cast


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Hey soap is it too late to tag along on the wall. I'll probably be there anyhow. Is this get together open to boats also? Just count me in TRIPLE-J.


----------



## Alaskariverrat

WISH IT WAS YOU -- shake it off you can still fish


----------



## peple of the perch

Alaskariverrat said:


> WISH IT WAS YOU -- shake it off you can still fish



i agree with him.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Alaskariverrat said:


> WISH IT WAS YOU -- shake it off you can still fish


the thing is that dont care about pain it is that i am horable with my right arm but i will most likely be their i will make lol


----------



## liquidsoap

Yes bring a boat, we will wave when you drive by!


----------



## RiverRunner88

hahaha


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

good news i will git my cast off oct 9th yea i will be their here are some pics of the cast


----------



## nicklesman

I will come after I get off work what time does it run


----------



## liquidsoap

nicklesman said:


> I will come after I get off work what time does it run


Till we all get tired or till the fish die down whatever comes first.


----------



## peple of the perch

i never get tired when i go fishing so it will be until the fish die down or the sun comes down. im going to the grand tomm ill tell u how i do.


----------



## nicklesman

i can be there by two


----------



## Brian.Smith

Is their still room for one more


----------



## KSUFLASH

of coarse there is room...the long wall is really long....haha....Come 1 come ALL.....

flash----------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88

i look forward to meetin all of ya. Dont know how we'll all meet up though.as in know who is who..


----------



## KSUFLASH

My suggestion for meeting up is either meet for breakfast at a Denny's, Big boy, etc.. or Meet at the Grand River Bait, or meet at the Parking lot for the Headlands.

Whichever is fine by me. 

flash-------------------------------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88

KSUFLASH said:


> My suggestion for meeting up is either meet for breakfast at a Denny's, Big boy, etc.. or Meet at the Grand River Bait, or meet at the Parking lot for the Headlands.
> 
> Whichever is fine by me.
> 
> flash-------------------------------------------out


parkin lot sounds good to me i think we need to get a consensus 
where and at what time does everyone want to meet?


----------



## KSUFLASH

I plan on being in the parking lot of the Headlands at first light. I think that is probably around 6:45am or so.

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## fishingful

i will be there weather permiting


----------



## liquidsoap

I will be on the wall itself right at sunrise.


----------



## archman

I say we meet in the Headlands parking lot at 6:30. Just look for the group. I know half of you guys already.


----------



## RiverRunner88

archman said:


> I say we meet in the Headlands parking lot at 6:30. Just look for the group. I know half of you guys already.


alright sounds good to me  on the far right side by the pier entrance


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i will try to be thier at fist light but not sure if i can but i will be thier


----------



## Brian.Smith

Sound's good to me Headlands park 6:30 ill be their.Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## whjr15

me and kingfisher88 will be there... i would have posted earlier, but wanted to be sure before i did.


----------



## peple of the perch

cant wait looking forward to it


----------



## liquidsoap

If the weather what they are calling for happens, I think its just not going to be fishable. I dont want all you guys to head out there, just to be disapointed.


----------



## Be one with the fish!

Looks like Im not going to be able to attend.  I have a soccer game that day.  I wish I could make it out there to meet everyone.


----------



## Brian.Smith

liquidsoap said:


> If the weather what they are calling for happens, I think its just not going to be fishable. I dont want all you guys to head out there, just to be disapointed.


Keep us posted


----------



## kingfisher88

cant wait to actually meet some of you guys. should be alot of fun if the weather is nice.


----------



## RiverRunner88

liquidsoap said:


> If the weather what they are calling for happens, I think its just not going to be fishable. I dont want all you guys to head out there, just to be disapointed.


i live no more than 5 mins away from the wall i'll catch it out the night before as well as get the scoop on weather and wind...hopefully it will be nice and hope to see all of ya


----------



## ezbite

ohioman76 said:


> Do you think it is safe for a seven year old? Also you put on the 14th but what time are we all meeting up.
> 
> Paul


NO......went out there today (long wall) it was windy and rainy. very dangerous footing. NO. i would NOT take a 7 yr old out there with the weather forecast for saturday..theres some pretty big gaps between rocks out there and some steep angles too. i did a bit of slippen and sliding myself today. yes had the heart rate elevated a few times...past the light house is pretty safe its just the walk out there.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Man looks like a great get-together. If I wasn't doing the final walk-through on the house we are buying I would of made the trip up there. I have never fished for steelies before and would love to try my hand at it. Maybe this winter sometime. Hope ya guys have a great outing!!

Jake


----------



## Guest

I will have to back out of the outting this sat. Work.


----------



## fishingful

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04212100&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

looks muddy


----------



## Steel Cranium

Forecasted 7-10' waves would even swamp that wall. It isn't worth the drive for those coming from far away.


GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING

.TONIGHT..SOUTHWEST GALES TO 35 KNOTS. SNOW SHOWERS LIKELY...MIXED 
WITH RAIN AT TIMES. ALSO A CHANCE OF WATERSPOUTS. WAVES 8 TO 12 
FEET. 

FRIDAY
SOUTHWEST GALES TO 35 KNOTS. CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 8 TO 
12 FEET. 

FRIDAY NIGHT
SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS. RAIN OR SNOW SHOWERS 
LIKELY. WAVES 7 TO 10 FEET. 

SATURDAY
WEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS. SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 7 TO
10 FEET. 

SATURDAY NIGHT
WEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 10 TO
20 KNOTS. CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 6 TO 9 FEET SUBSIDING TO 4 TO
6 FEET.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Plan B!!!!

Since I don't care to get washed off the breakwall, I am going to find some more holes in the rivers that are holding fish.

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## Brian.Smith

Well I told my Family i was coming up,so I will be fishing. By the sound's of it, I'll be in the Grand. Thank's for the heads up cranium .If weather changes let us know. Maybe we could do the river thing this weekend if interested let me know


----------



## liquidsoap

Looks like its not going to happen. Nobody waste your time going there. Amagine using a bobber in 7-10 foot waves.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

dang i wanted to go to mabey i will head out to conneot creek or somthing


----------



## peple of the perch

oh well. how about next week?


----------



## liquidsoap

If next weekend is nice I will be there saturday morning, all depends.
I am glad its not going to be fishable because I got food posioning (again).


----------



## fishingful

oppening of duck season (wabit season) haha i will be have my shot gun out


----------



## peple of the perch

liquidsoap said:


> If next weekend is nice I will be there saturday morning, all depends.
> I am glad its not going to be fishable because I got food posioning (again).



again. lol thats y i dont buy food at bait shops.  hope u feel better. my aunt got food poisoning at a burgerking once while she was on vacation she was in the hospital for several days.


----------



## RiverRunner88

peple of the perch said:


> oh well. how about next week?


sounds good to me, as for you fella's still comin to go in the river. gimmie a pm with details id love to join ya!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

i will be at the rock tomorrow, probably focausing on the first riffle, and the animal hosp, if you see a funny looking honda say hello.


----------



## KSUFLASH

I am hitting the Chagrin.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch

i might hit the chargin later i still dont know yet. i hope so though


----------



## BUllseye1

Out For Sunday - Start New Job Monday - What An Idiot!!!


----------



## RiverRunner88

i took a trip to look at the wall. Couldnt even get out on it winds felt like they could blow ya away and waves of about 10-15 feet (guessin here) Yeah id say its out, I'll post some pics later on. I also looked at the mouth of the grand and it looked pretty nasty.* I hope to see all you next weekend!!!!!!!!!!* whos still comin for next saturday??????


----------



## Chucky

BUIIseye1, Call in sick


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

ya next week i will never git out i am going down south to video my dad hunting


----------



## RiverRunner88

heres the pics of the wall i took on today its with a camera phone so not the greatest pics but here it goes. they said the wind was sustained at 23 mph in mentor and gusts upwards of 50 mph. I can believe it! it was real nasty out there no way id even try to walk them rocks with the waves smashin em and the wind the way it is.


----------



## RiverRunner88

Please tell me some of ya are gonna show up next weekend!?!?


----------



## peple of the perch

im going to go next week


----------



## wave warrior

heading to fairport harbour next sat w/boat to troll for steel and jig for perch...weather permiting


----------



## peple of the perch

who's going to go next week.


----------



## liquidsoap

Depending on the weather I should be there....
Got to remeber to bring the net....


----------



## RiverRunner88

i'll be there weather permitting, thanks for the reminder liquid. Everyone remember ur nets or it'll be a rough day


----------



## RiverRunner88

well folks looks like we might havta push our trip back another week its lookin pretty nasty out there again as well as the grand. Both are real muddy choppy and the grands moving pretty quick.


----------



## liquidsoap

Well just have to hold off another week...


----------



## whjr15

liquidsoap said:


> Well just have to hold off another week...


So is that the final verdict then? I'm going fishing either way tomorrow, whether it be at the longwall or an inland lake... I'd just like to know for sure tonight, this way I can get my game plan together lol.


----------



## liquidsoap

Yea I will be going the next fishable week, I will not even be attempting tommorow.


----------



## whjr15

Haha sounds good... Well not _good_ good...... lol you know what I mean.


----------



## RiverRunner88

well cross ur fingers for next weekend guys i'll give ya the water conditions friday


----------



## kingfisher88

man! next week i wont be able to make it. i'll be in canada with whjr15. good luck to you guys though.


----------



## liquidsoap

Good luck in canada kingfisher, you too whjr15


----------

